# Can i run romex thru block foundation????



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

Jdiego2813 said:


> I plan to drill a hole thru my foundation and add an exterior outlet, the wire will run thru wall to outlet box.


 Yep....don't expose the romex to exterior conditions and, while I'm not sure it is code, I'd drop a plastic (PVC) sleve in the block.


----------

